# Hi Folks . . . Haven't Posted in Awhile . . . We Have A Baby



## rockdoveranch (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi All!

I have not posted in awhile.  

After giving up on breeding our French Lops I left the buck and the one doe who like each other in the same cage.  5 weeks ago I decided it was time to put some ads in the little papers around here to try to sell all 3 French Lops.

THEN 4 1/2 weeks ago I wake up and see a cage full of hair.  I went outside to find the doe had had 2 babies in the corner of the cage, one still born and one alive and warm.  

I took the buck out and put the nest box in.

Thursday mommy and Foo Foo are going to visit my daughter's kindergarten class for show and tell.  My daughter is the teacher.


----------



## TigerLilly (Apr 20, 2011)

Congrats! Baby bunnies are so cute.


----------



## Chirpy (Apr 20, 2011)

Absolutely adorable.


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Apr 20, 2011)

awwwwww cute!


----------



## dewey (Apr 20, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## Tracey (Apr 20, 2011)

what a cutie!


----------



## flemish lops (Apr 21, 2011)

cute baby! I love the mothers color to.


----------

